# Housebroke 4 month old pee's when finds new bedding



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I have no clue on this little dude....He never pee's in the house, but as we slowly introduce him to more rooms or if we stay with my in-laws, he pee's when he comes across a "new" bed or comforter. Yesterday we opened more of the house up for him and he was doing fine all day. But when my kids went to bed last night (their bedroom doors had been shut all day) he jumped up on my daughters bed and took a leak....

What is this dumb owner doing wrong or not understanding?

Jeff


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up - Hobie is almost a year and still pees on the beds if left unsupervised. Not at night (she sleeps with me), only when she's up and about. Have to remember to keep the doors shut.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

dont worry just keep being persistent. I had this problem with a diff dog- just make sure he is always supervised when near bedding at the moment, and if he starts to wee make sure you say no and move him to outside so he learns that what he is doing is wrong. 
I have just finally housebroke a yorkie that kept weeing on bed and even couch, to begin with i would just watch her wee then clean it up but I then started saying no and moving her outside mid wee and she has learnt pretty quickly from this that going there is wrong.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks....my daughter was pretty bummed that he peed on her bed. They are really close and she didn't understand why he would do that....But she is 10 going on 18, so her emotions are all over the place....LOL

Thanks for the replies....

Jeff


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it must be a four month old thing. When Ziva was that age we were super busy one night and I had left the downstairs guest room door open. I was in the hallway and looked in and there she was on the bed, looking right at me - she squatted and peed. I could not believe it. She had never even been on a bed before. Haven't had an incident since. She has been totally housebroke since 3 months - not any other accidents other than the one on the bed.


----------

